# 2005 Pathfinder



## pices312 (Jan 13, 2005)

I have recently purchased a 2005 Pathfinder, the new model, and I am curious if any of you own one? I am also curious as to your experiences with the new Pathfinder?
I previously owned the 2000 version and I enjoyed the handling and performance. Thanks in advance for your feed back.


----------



## aaxemen (Dec 31, 2004)

pices312 said:


> I have recently purchased a 2005 Pathfinder, the new model, and I am curious if any of you own one? I am also curious as to your experiences with the new Pathfinder?
> I previously owned the 2000 version and I enjoyed the handling and performance. Thanks in advance for your feed back.


I've had mine for three weeks now and I really like it. I have the LE 4x4 and the bells and whistles are too numerous to name. A very comfortable ride with room for the whole family and some additional friends. The real test was when I took it up to the local mountains in an absolute blizzard and it performed flawlessly on some treacherous roads. It's the best vehicle in the snow that I've ever driven.

And it looks great.

-JJ


----------



## BlkMax (Jan 18, 2005)

aaxemen said:


> I've had mine for three weeks now and I really like it. I have the LE 4x4 and the bells and whistles are too numerous to name. A very comfortable ride with room for the whole family and some additional friends. The real test was when I took it up to the local mountains in an absolute blizzard and it performed flawlessly on some treacherous roads. It's the best vehicle in the snow that I've ever driven.
> 
> And it looks great.
> 
> -JJ


Just bought my Wife the new '05 Pathfinder and we both love it! I have owned a 1997 Maxima for 5 years and can truly say that this is the best car that I have ever owned. This also led us to purchase the Pathfinder.


----------



## Kojo62 (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm a new Pathfinder owner. I purchased mine about 3 weeks ago, and now have nearly 900 miles on it. It's an LE 4x4, loaded with everything except the video entertainment system.

It's my first Pathfinder, but my 3rd Nissan, having owned a Maxima in the past, and a Infiniti G35 Coupe currently. The new PF replaced a Toyota 4Runner as my primary "Winter mule." But no snow here yet so far.










There are quite a few new '05 Pathy owners here on this Forum. Read back a few pages through the back-dated threads and you'll see a number of 2005 PF threads already going.

Most new owners seem to be very satisfied so far. I know I am. :thumbup:


----------



## pices312 (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for the posts. I am a long time Nissan fan. I started with a '90 300ZX followed by 4 maximas, and a 2000 Pathy. My last Nissan before the '05 Pathfinder was the '03 350Z.
I waited 9 months for that car and got a vin of 137. I really enjoyed the Zcar until the feathering started. I must say I was really disappointed in Nissan's "fix" so I traded the Z for a 2004 TL. 
I found that I needed something more substantial to drive so the Pathfinder comes into the picture and out goes the TL.
My wife and I now have a 2004 Maxima and the '05 Pathfinder .
I most likely will be replacing the base radio with an Alpine set-up before too long.
I don't care much for the BOSE or "blose" as many have called it.
Thanks again


----------



## BlkMax (Jan 18, 2005)

pices312 said:


> Thanks for the posts. I am a long time Nissan fan. I started with a '90 300ZX followed by 4 maximas, and a 2000 Pathy. My last Nissan before the '05 Pathfinder was the '03 350Z.
> I waited 9 months for that car and got a vin of 137. I really enjoyed the Zcar until the feathering started. I must say I was really disappointed in Nissan's "fix" so I traded the Z for a 2004 TL.
> I found that I needed something more substantial to drive so the Pathfinder comes into the picture and out goes the TL.
> My wife and I now have a 2004 Maxima and the '05 Pathfinder .
> ...


 I went with the less expensive SE radio and plan on replacing it with a nav/radio. The dealer really rips people on the extras. Once Katzkins adds the '05 Pathfinder to the list I would say you can do leather for under 1,000 easily.


----------



## Kojo62 (Dec 26, 2004)

pices312 said:


> ...I don't care much for the BOSE or "blose" as many have called it. Thanks again


My G35 Coupe has the "Blose" stereo. I'm not impressed with it, and I would say it definitely deserves that nickname. But for the record, the Bose in my Pathfinder sounds MUCH better than the one in my G, and that nickname is underserved to me in the PF. 

I don't consider myself an audiophile, so I can't say for sure what the difference is. Maybe it's speaker layout, maybe wattage, maybe the simple addition of a Midrange tone control, or perhaps some other improved specs. I just know it has a much cleaner, richer, and more balanced sound than what I get in the G.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

I just got mine on Sunday... Storm Grey LE, Graphite Leather, loaded, DVD, Nav...etc... It had no front tow hook so I just ordered one from a dealer in Texas for $21.00...

So far I love it.... We had some snow over the weekend and the dealer gave me another LE to play with until they located the truck I wanted. It was great fun. The HDC works well...

My wife had a 1992 Sentra that we sold to my father and it now has almost 200,000 miles.......with no major issues at all.....

I replaced the factory clutch @ 118,000 miles and the rear shoes @ 152,000...

It still has the factory muffler!!! (and this car spent 4 years in Maine)


----------



## aaxemen (Dec 31, 2004)

Are people seeing these '05 Pathfinders on the road? I've had mine for four weeks now and I still haven't seen another one on the road. I live in Southern California so there is no shortage of cars on the road, but none like mine yet.


----------



## pices312 (Jan 13, 2005)

*'05 Pathfinder*

I have seen only a couple of the 2005 Patfinders on the road so far. I like the fact that there are so few around it makes us special. I felt that way when I had one of the first 350Z's on Long Island. Now the Zcars are much more abundant and some what less special.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

My wife got one on the 3rd. A lightening silver LE 4X4. It drives very well in the snow. She was kind of scared of such a big vehicle at first, but now she likes it a lot. Only problem so far was a bent heat shield around the muffler, which was bent back into place. Even the Lab likes riding in the back.


----------



## jrex (Jan 20, 2005)

I picked up mine on Saturday the 22nd. I love it so far. Traded in a 01 Toyota Tundra. I have only seen one other on the road so far, a Red Brawn LE.


----------



## NissanFamily (Jan 27, 2005)

I have had my Pathfinder for 9 days now and I love it! So far no problems. We also have an 04 Titan and have had no problems with it either. I have the Bose system however, I am a female so I can't tell the difference. I really like the MP3 player in it though.


----------



## BlkMax (Jan 18, 2005)

NissanFamily said:


> I have had my Pathfinder for 9 days now and I love it! So far no problems. We also have an 04 Titan and have had no problems with it either. I have the Bose system however, I am a female so I can't tell the difference. I really like the MP3 player in it though.


 This is great to see so many people buying the new PF. I have only seen one on the road and it was white. The first thing on the list for my new PF is some very nice floor mats to keep the carpet fresh.


----------



## jrex (Jan 20, 2005)

BlkMax said:


> This is great to see so many people buying the new PF. I have only seen one on the road and it was white. The first thing on the list for my new PF is some very nice floor mats to keep the carpet fresh.


Let us know what you find. I am looking for some too.


----------



## Emil (Dec 25, 2004)

aaxemen said:


> Are people seeing these '05 Pathfinders on the road? I've had mine for four weeks now and I still haven't seen another one on the road. I live in Southern California so there is no shortage of cars on the road, but none like mine yet.




I also live in Southern, CA. I have seen 2 '05 Pathfinders on the road. I'm sure in a couple of months there will be alot more.


----------



## aaxemen (Dec 31, 2004)

Emil said:


> I also live in Southern, CA. I have seen 2 '05 Pathfinders on the road. I'm sure in a couple of months there will be alot more.


In addition to the auxiliary input that I added to the Bose stero (to hook up my XM Roady) I also picked up the rear cargo liner from WeatherTech and it's great. The only downside is that the little hooks for the cargo net get covered up, but that's a small price to pay for having protection back there when I'm carrying my dog or a load of stuff from Home Depot. I was surprised that they already had a liner for the 2005.


----------



## black_knight (Sep 3, 2003)

aaxemen said:


> I also picked up the rear cargo liner from WeatherTech and it's great. The only downside is that the little hooks for the cargo net get covered up, but that's a small price to pay for having protection back there when I'm carrying my dog or a load of stuff from Home Depot. I was surprised that they already had a liner for the 2005.


Yeah the auto makers usually work with the aftermarket companies so that they can have alot of the popular things already out at the time of launch of new vehicles... it usually is a win win situation for both companies since the availability of aftermarket products can make a sale for alot of customers.

Later,


----------



## PRAYN4SNO (Jan 26, 2005)

I picked mine up Nov 19, 2004. I got an 05, Black LE with all the toys. I was getting an oil change on my wifes 04 maxima and desided to take an 05 Pathy for a test drive, and a couple of hours later I was trading in my 1996 toyota 4-runner with 140,000 miles on it and taking delivery on the Pathy :thumbup: . So far I have just about 2500 miles on it and I do enjoy it. I did have a couple of problems with both front rim seals causing the tires deflate but they were BOTH replaced, And my drivers side memory seat does not work 100% of the time. Other than that this truck rocks. We just had 20 inches of snow last sat/sun and it drove flawlessly in the stuff and I was also out on Montauk beach a couple of times and had no problems. I am pleased that I can play my I-Pod through the DVD player with some rca cables (until I-pod comes out with an interface for the stock Bose which is slated for spring 05). Gas milage is still up in the air but on road driving is great. Hope this helps.


----------



## JGreg1 (Jan 12, 2005)

aaxemen said:


> Are people seeing these '05 Pathfinders on the road? I've had mine for four weeks now and I still haven't seen another one on the road. I live in Southern California so there is no shortage of cars on the road, but none like mine yet.


I was curious about this as well. I bought a Silver Lightning SE Off-Road 4x4 about a week before Christmas, and I still feel like I must be one of the only owners in this area (Dallas). Since they came out, I bet I've seen a grand total of maybe 4 of them on the road. Must admit though, kind of nice to drive something that you don't see next to you at every stoplight.

Loving mine so far, sounds like everyone else is too.


----------



## NissanFamily (Jan 27, 2005)

I just purchased the dealer floor mats and then the rubber ones from the dealer as well....I live in Kansas and the weather here sucks right now so I wanted to keep it looking nice during winter. I do have a question. In the back of the PF on the right and left hand windows...does anybody else have different shapped sticker looking things (kind of looks like defrost stickers) in there? I was told it was the AM and FM radio but he wasn't for sure. I was just going to ask and see if anybody else had that.


----------



## jrex (Jan 20, 2005)

NissanFamily said:


> I just purchased the dealer floor mats and then the rubber ones from the dealer as well....I live in Kansas and the weather here sucks right now so I wanted to keep it looking nice during winter. I do have a question. In the back of the PF on the right and left hand windows...does anybody else have different shapped sticker looking things (kind of looks like defrost stickers) in there? I was told it was the AM and FM radio but he wasn't for sure. I was just going to ask and see if anybody else had that.


At least one of them is your radio antenna, they might both be. My 03 Honda Pilot had the same thing.


----------



## PRAYN4SNO (Jan 26, 2005)

NissanFamily said:


> I just purchased the dealer floor mats and then the rubber ones from the dealer as well....I live in Kansas and the weather here sucks right now so I wanted to keep it looking nice during winter. I do have a question. In the back of the PF on the right and left hand windows...does anybody else have different shapped sticker looking things (kind of looks like defrost stickers) in there? I was told it was the AM and FM radio but he wasn't for sure. I was just going to ask and see if anybody else had that.


Yes I have them but I thought they were part of the rear de-froster system. Do you have any problem with your Memory driver seat working 100% of the time?


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have the NAV which puts the CD player in the slot where the Frontier has a nice storage box. I use my iPod exclusively and have no need for the 6 CD changer.

Does anyone know if the Frontier console coverwill work in the Pathfinder? It would be nice to get rid of the Faux wood too...

Thanks


----------



## Kojo62 (Dec 26, 2004)

My understanding is that both rear-side windows contain an antenna as part of what's called a "diversity" system. The system is supposed to actively choose whichever antenna is gathering the best signal at the time.

My Pathfinder LE came with a full set of cloth floor mats included at delivery. Because I live in a snow-belt state, I purchased a set of fitted Rubber Floor Mats for Wintertime use, as well.

My dealer didn't stock the Rubber Mats yet, so I got them online from CourtesyParts.com instead. Quick delivery and decent pricing. Very convenient.


----------



## NissanFamily (Jan 27, 2005)

The rubber floormats on CurtesyParts.com are the same as the ones from the dealer and same price too. We had 3 inches of snow here last night and driving on the snow was great! I was a little worried since my previous car was all wheel drive but, I doubt I'll have any problems.


----------



## Kojo62 (Dec 26, 2004)

NissanFamily said:


> The rubber floormats on CurtesyParts.com are the same as the ones from the dealer and same price too.


Yes, I know. Like I said, my dealer didn't have them in-stock yet when I took delivery, which was back in December. (I've had my PF exactly a month now as of yesterday! :thumbup: )

Those mats are great. Not only are they durable rubber, but they have molded channels around the edges to keep all the muck that melts off your shoes contained within the mats themselves.

The only complaint I have is that the rubber set only covers the 1st and 2nd rows of seating, not the 3rd. The regular fabric floor mat set cover all 3 rows. Kind of a stupid oversight on Nissan's part.


----------



## NissanFamily (Jan 27, 2005)

I knew you couldn't get them but I was just telling other people that can get them.  Sorry for the confusion. I agree about the rubber mats although, I doubt I'll ever use the 3rd row. I still think it would have been a good idea for Nissan to give them. We have the rubber mats in our Titan as well. I've had my Titan for almost 2 weeks and it is amazing how dirty they are already.


----------



## Research (Jan 29, 2005)

Emil said:


> I also live in Southern, CA. I have seen 2 '05 Pathfinders on the road. I'm sure in a couple of months there will be alot more.


Hey there. I just bought the LE w/o NAV model last night and am loving it! But in regards to what you were saying about the lack of pathfinders in or around LA, I agree. I spoke with the Nissan Dealeship and Cerritos told me that Nissan wasnt expecting this chassis to be such a hit so they didnt push that many out. On the other hand, Irvine Nissan told me that they didnt mass produce on purpose trying to rid of the 04 models and for other marketing strategies. Either way, It was extremely difficult locating the exact color with amneities around here. For you 05 Veteran owners, do you guys foresee any issues that this car may have? Run into any issues yet? And just out of curiosity, what did you guys pay "OTD?"


----------



## Emil (Dec 25, 2004)

Research said:


> Hey there. I just bought the LE w/o NAV model last night and am loving it! But in regards to what you were saying about the lack of pathfinders in or around LA, I agree. I spoke with the Nissan Dealeship and Cerritos told me that Nissan wasnt expecting this chassis to be such a hit so they didnt push that many out. On the other hand, Irvine Nissan told me that they didnt mass produce on purpose trying to rid of the 04 models and for other marketing strategies. Either way, It was extremely difficult locating the exact color with amneities around here. For you 05 Veteran owners, do you guys foresee any issues that this car may have? Run into any issues yet? And just out of curiosity, what did you guys pay "OTD?"



It took me almost a solid month to get what I wanted. I could have bought it sooner, but not the color I wanted. Since it's my first brand new car I was being picky about the exact options/color I wanted. I think the difficulty to find a specific car is a marketing ploy from Nissan to get rid of the '04's. You see how many are sitting on the lots compared to '05's?

I payed $500 over invoice. I had another dealer that offered me $500 under invoice, but hey I can offer you the Brookly bridge all day long if I don't have it.  The only issue I have with the car is the ticking sound that's been discussed in a couple of other threads, other than that she's perfect. I sold my Dodge Ram 2 hours ago, I am going to miss it but it's time for something new. :cheers:

By the way, I sold cars for 3 years, my uncle is the general manager of a dealership also. I was amazed at the lack of customer service some dealerships had. Every dealership I called, I spoke directly to the internet/fleet department. About 3 of them never called me back. I had one fleet manager who I spoke to, he said "They are unloading some right now, let me go check and call you back." He never called! I guess they don't want to sell cars.


----------



## Research (Jan 29, 2005)

Emil said:


> "By the way, I sold cars for 3 years, my uncle is the general manager of a dealership also. I was amazed at the lack of customer service some dealerships had. Every dealership I called, I spoke directly to the internet/fleet department. About 3 of them never called me back. I had one fleet manager who I spoke to, he said "They are unloading some right now, let me go check and call you back." He never called! I guess they don't want to sell cars."


Dude exactly! And the finance manager was a straight ass. When I was searching for an Envoy, every GMC location called me back or got back to me via email. I was lucky to get 2 calls back out of 10 dealerships from Nissan. I guess it doesnt matter when you get consumers anyways.


----------



## NissanFamily (Jan 27, 2005)

The guy I got our Titan from was awesome...he was so great we went straight to him for the PF and he knew exactly what I wanted. He had remembered some of the little things I had complained about from 9 months back. If anybody in Kansas City is considering a Nissan I would reccomend this dealer. We actually had the other car we were considering with us while we were at the Nissan Dealership and when my husband took the car back the sales managers exact words were "you are stupid because Nissan's loose their value quick". My husband being the nice guy he was just laughed at him and walked out. We paid $300 over invoice.


----------



## Kojo62 (Dec 26, 2004)

Research said:


> ...And just out of curiosity, what did you guys pay "OTD?"


Sorry, I don't know what "OTD" means. But I also paid $500 over invoice for mine (a net of $2510 off MSRP).

I actually had a best offer of $100 _under_ invoice, but that particular dealer did not have a model I wanted in-stock. The dealer I bought from had the advantage of having exactly what I wanted on his lot, ready to go.


----------



## grossanatomy (Jan 31, 2005)

*2006 Pathfinder?*

My wife and I are interested in purchasing the PF sometime in the late summer '05, but we've been told that it's not a good idea to buy the first year of a redesign car. The kinks are still being worked out? Does anyone have any comments on this, and do you know when the '06 will be available?


----------



## OffRoadinFrontier (Jan 28, 2005)

Nissan has had a great past with the previous Pathfinder, so they might know enough to keep this Pathfinder fine, but I know that my Armada has had some trouble. 8 window regulators replaced, brakes on their second set of pads (soon to be third) after 14K miles, headliner coming undone, numerous squeaks and rattles, BALD tires, smell coming from AC, faulty fuel sensors, etc etc. If this says anything about Nissan's new quality standards, their past experiences with Pathfinders might not make up for anything.


----------



## DJ Kryptonite (Jan 29, 2005)

*Lovin my Pathy*

I've had my 05 SE for about a week and a half now and love it. It's black with graphite interior. I haven't seen another in my area yet. It's funny when I was shopping for one. The dealership by me wouldn't work a price at all so I emailed every dealership within a two hour drive to see if they had the one I wanted in stock and who could give the best deal. I ended up driving two hours to Sloane Nissan and actually got the truck for $600 under invoice. I had an offer in Brookly that was $500 under invoice and Sloane beat it. The dealer by me laughed when I told them the price I could get out of the area and told me it was impossiable and I would be let down when I got their and the deal suddenly changed. The delivered price(tax,tags,etc.) that I was quoted was what it was and I bought it that day. I hink I'm going to stop by my local dealer to ask about accesories just to show them how funny my deal was. Their loss. If your looking to buy check out of the area for big dealers that deal in bulk and have the exact model you want on the lot. You could save alot that way. Good luck to all the other Pathy owners...


----------



## BlkMax (Jan 18, 2005)

Kojo62 said:


> My dealer didn't stock the Rubber Mats yet, so I got them online from CourtesyParts.com instead. Quick delivery and decent pricing. Very convenient.


 Thanks Kojo62! :thumbup: Just ordered some of these from Courtesy. These are nice with the PF logo and the attachment to the front drivers floor. The price sure beats the aftermarket, but I guess we will have to buy aftermarket for the 3rd row unless Nissan delivers that.


----------



## Kojo62 (Dec 26, 2004)

BlkMax said:


> Thanks Kojo62! :thumbup: Just ordered some of these from Courtesy. These are nice with the PF logo and the attachment to the front drivers floor. The price sure beats the aftermarket, but I guess we will have to buy aftermarket for the 3rd row unless Nissan delivers that.


Fortunately for me, I still had some aftermarket rubber floor mats from my old 4Runner that I'd traded. The back seat mats from that set fit into my Pathy's 3rd row, so I'll probably just be going with those. 

They're not a custom-fit like the Nissan mats, nor do they have that "moat" around the edges for containment. But I guess they'll do ... nobody's gonna be sitting back there in mine too much anyway!


----------



## NissanFamily (Jan 27, 2005)

I doubt I will ever use the 3rd row either. Oh well, it was still fun to joke around to my mother in law telling her we were having 5 kids.  She about had a heart attack!


----------



## Research (Jan 29, 2005)

Out of curiosity, has anybody ever seen a 05 Pathy rolling on 20's or some 22's?


----------



## Emil (Dec 25, 2004)

I am waiting for someone to make a cargo area cover that will cover the 3rd row also. I shall buy that once it's available. :thumbup:


----------



## islander (Jan 29, 2005)

Emil,
I agree with you on a back mat that covers the third row as well.
I ordered the cargo mat from my dealer; however, upon its arrival and looking at it, I decided not to buy it. It covered such a small space. My Golden Retriever wouldn't fit in that small of an area.
Islander


----------



## Kojo62 (Dec 26, 2004)

Emil said:


> I am waiting for someone to make a cargo area cover that will cover the 3rd row also. I shall buy that once it's available. :thumbup:


I am also waiting on the same thing, as my 3rd row stays folded into the floor most of the time, in-favor of the cargo space. Also, did anyone notice that there seem to already be pre-molded cutouts back there for a cargo cover?

I noticed that there were two capped areas in the walls just next to the 3rd row seats, which look as if they might be receptacles for the "roller" part of a cargo shade. There's also two notches on each side in the back end opening that appear to be where you would hook in the bottom end of the drawn shade to hold it in place.

So it seems as if Nissan has already planned for a cargo shade. I just hope they actually go ahead and release one.


----------



## BlkMax (Jan 18, 2005)

Kojo62 said:


> So it seems as if Nissan has already planned for a cargo shade. I just hope they actually go ahead and release one.


 I noticed that also. That would be a nice thing to have when it comes time for Christmas shopping to hide the goods.


----------



## stormshadow (Feb 8, 2005)

I just took delivery on my Storm Gray 05 Pathfinder LE, all bells and whistles. I paid $100 under invoice (even had a dealer far away trying to give me $600 under invoice!), but had to wait over a month for delivery. It was quite amazing. Between the time I ordered, and actually took delivery, my dealer received no less than three exact same configuration Pathys. You can bet that every time I saw one arrive, I called the dealer - "Is it mine?!?"
I too, am anviously awaiting the release of a cargo protector. Nissan had a really nice one for my 2000 Xterra - considering I would pile rocks, woodchips, firewood and everything else under the sun in there...I'm sure it's a really good idea to get one for the Pathfinder. This weekend, I'm going to get a carpet remnant to protect it until the cargo cover is available from Nissan.


----------



## pyrophilus (Feb 8, 2005)

Calimoxo2 said:


> .... We had some snow over the weekend and the dealer gave me another LE to play with until they located the truck I wanted. It was great fun. The HDC works well...


The HDC (and HSA) is only available on the SE Off-Road, not the LE


----------



## Kojo62 (Dec 26, 2004)

Emil said:


> It took me almost a solid month to get what I wanted. I could have bought it sooner, but not the color I wanted. Since it's my first brand new car I was being picky about the exact options/color I wanted. ...


 Hey Emil, I just realized you *finally* got your car ... Congrats! :cheers: I must've somehow missed your earlier post.

What date did you finally get it? I hope you didn't have to go too far to finally find it.


----------



## Emil (Dec 25, 2004)

Kojo62 said:


> Hey Emil, I just realized you *finally* got your car ... Congrats! :cheers: I must've somehow missed your earlier post.
> 
> What date did you finally get it? I hope you didn't have to go too far to finally find it.



About time you noticed! :thumbup: I picked her up on 1/6/05. SE, 2wd, premium/comfort package in silver with the graphite interior. I do have the annoying ticking sound that's been mentioned, but other than that I love it. Sound system is great, looks great also.


----------



## NissanFamily (Jan 27, 2005)

Emil...we have the same features except color - I went with the Silvertone Blue. I don't have the annoying ticking though...maybe I'm lucky! I plan on taking my running boards off soon...it seems it isn't high enough to need them. The only thing it does is get my pants dirty.


----------



## Emil (Dec 25, 2004)

NissanFamily said:


> Emil...we have the same features except color - I went with the Silvertone Blue. I don't have the annoying ticking though...maybe I'm lucky! I plan on taking my running boards off soon...it seems it isn't high enough to need them. The only thing it does is get my pants dirty.



Nice, I was also looking for the Silvertone blue, it's a nice color. You're lucky you don't have the ticking sound, I hear the '05's have a nice exhaust sound to them. I would like to see pictures of yours when you take the running boards off. My Dodge Ram had them, I took them off and all the females in my life complained.   I had to promise to keep the running boards on the Pathfinder, women!


----------



## pyrophilus (Feb 8, 2005)

OffRoadinFrontier said:


> Nissan has had a great past with the previous Pathfinder, so they might know enough to keep this Pathfinder fine, but I know that my Armada has had some trouble. 8 window regulators replaced, brakes on their second set of pads (soon to be third) after 14K miles, headliner coming undone, numerous squeaks and rattles, BALD tires, smell coming from AC, faulty fuel sensors, etc etc. If this says anything about Nissan's new quality standards, their past experiences with Pathfinders might not make up for anything.


Armada is made in the US, right? I think the R50 (1996-2004) Pathfinders were made in Japan (at least my 2001 was). We owned 92, 96, 98, 00, and 02 maximas in our family, and I have to say that none of them had any build quality issues (except 02). I think they were all made in Japan. Our 93 Altima and my friend's 02 Altima (made in US) were riddled with build quality problems...


----------



## NissanFamily (Jan 27, 2005)

Now Emil...no bashing women! I'll have you know, I am a woman and I don't want the running boards! I'll take pictures as soon as we take them off!. I've had the car almost 4 weeks now and I don't have any pictures of it yet. My husband goes on ClubTitan.org to talk to other Titan owners and he wants to get pics of both of our vehicles together soon.


----------



## aaxemen (Dec 31, 2004)

NissanFamily said:


> Now Emil...no bashing women! I'll have you know, I am a woman and I don't want the running boards! I'll take pictures as soon as we take them off!. I've had the car almost 4 weeks now and I don't have any pictures of it yet. My husband goes on ClubTitan.org to talk to other Titan owners and he wants to get pics of both of our vehicles together soon.


I thought the running boards were a waste until we took our first ski trip. They make it a lot easier to load and unload from the roof rack.


----------



## Emil (Dec 25, 2004)

aaxemen said:


> I thought the running boards were a waste until we took our first ski trip. They make it a lot easier to load and unload from the roof rack.



That's the only advantage I can see to them.


----------



## cklaerner (Feb 13, 2005)

*Rear bottoming out*



pices312 said:


> I have recently purchased a 2005 Pathfinder, the new model, and I am curious if any of you own one? I am also curious as to your experiences with the new Pathfinder?
> I previously owned the 2000 version and I enjoyed the handling and performance. Thanks in advance for your feed back.


I purchased a 2005 Pathfinder LE 4X2 Saturday a week ago. Dealer was dealing at invoice and gave a great trade as well. One issue currently - it bottoms out all the time. Checking underneath while stopped and unladen, there is one inch clearance between the suspension A arm and the rubber bump stop. With 2 aboard it will bottom out on rolling highway dips and if 4 are aboard it will bottom even under acceleration. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## PRAYN4SNO (Jan 26, 2005)

cklaerner said:


> I purchased a 2005 Pathfinder LE 4X2 Saturday a week ago. Dealer was dealing at invoice and gave a great trade as well. One issue currently - it bottoms out all the time. Checking underneath while stopped and unladen, there is one inch clearance between the suspension A arm and the rubber bump stop. With 2 aboard it will bottom out on rolling highway dips and if 4 are aboard it will bottom even under acceleration. Does anyone else have this problem?


No, That doesnt sound good at all! I had 6 adults in mine (2 front, 2 in 2nd row, 2 in 3rd row) and had no problem at all, even around turns it was great w/ almost no body role. You need to check that out. Good luck.


----------



## Research (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a question non-related to the rest. It seems as though my volume on my radio automatically lowers when I slow down to a stop. Anybody else have any issues or know if this is a norm?


----------



## Emil (Dec 25, 2004)

Research said:


> I have a question non-related to the rest. It seems as though my volume on my radio automatically lowers when I slow down to a stop. Anybody else have any issues or know if this is a norm?



The Pathfinders come with SVC, I think it stands for speed vehicle control or sound volume control? It's to cold out to go check my manual.  When you accelerate the volume goes up, when you slow down the volume lowers. You can control this setting by pushing the round button on the right, the one that controls your bass, etc. I personally found it annoying and turned it off. :thumbup:


----------



## NissanFamily (Jan 27, 2005)

I turned mine off as well but just to warn you...there is a technical service bulletin out on the Titan's...for some reason even if the feature is turned off it still does it. I hope this doesn't happen to my Pathfinder as I find the feature very annoying as well.


----------



## jrex (Jan 20, 2005)

NissanFamily said:


> I turned mine off as well but just to warn you...there is a technical service bulletin out on the Titan's...for some reason even if the feature is turned off it still does it. I hope this doesn't happen to my Pathfinder as I find the feature very annoying as well.


I love that feature... Especially when the sunroof is open and windows are down. :thumbup:


----------



## PRAYN4SNO (Jan 26, 2005)

Research said:


> I have a question non-related to the rest. It seems as though my volume on my radio automatically lowers when I slow down to a stop. Anybody else have any issues or know if this is a norm?


Yes I have it too...its a setting in the radio you can turn off.


----------



## Kojo62 (Dec 26, 2004)

jrex said:


> I love that feature... Especially when the sunroof is open and windows are down. :thumbup:


I agree. I also have that feature (SSV - "Speed Sensitive Volume") on my G35, and I do find it useful.

Like Emil said, the feature is basically designed to automatically adjust the stereo volume upwards as speed increases, and presumably, as ambient cabin noise increases accordingly.

Without it, I find that I manually end up turning up the volume on the highway anyway, so once I found a good setting for it (I use "MED" on my PF, "HI" on my G), it pretty much works perfectly for me.

Don't knock it 'til you try it!


----------



## PRAYN4SNO (Jan 26, 2005)

Kojo62 said:


> I agree. I also have that feature (SSV - "Speed Sensitive Volume") on my G35, and I do find it useful.
> 
> Like Emil said, the feature is basically designed to automatically adjust the stereo volume upwards as speed increases, and presumably, as ambient cabin noise increases accordingly.
> 
> ...


I too have mine set on medium. It works well for me b/c i always have my roof open!


----------



## Research (Jan 29, 2005)

Emil said:


> The Pathfinders come with SVC, I think it stands for speed vehicle control or sound volume control? It's to cold out to go check my manual.  When you accelerate the volume goes up, when you slow down the volume lowers. You can control this setting by pushing the round button on the right, the one that controls your bass, etc. I personally found it annoying and turned it off. :thumbup:


Thanks to all for the feedback. You guys stopped my from going back to the dealership and making a total ass of myself (as i did on this board). Anybody know how much it would be to add the Navi system to the car? Not worth it? I know they would have to change out the whole climate control and add a new wiring harness. Anybody every inquired?


----------



## NissanFamily (Jan 27, 2005)

I haven't looked into it but...we are thinking about getting a similar one from Garmin. I know somebody who works there that told me he would hook me up.


----------



## Kojo62 (Dec 26, 2004)

Research said:


> ...Anybody know how much it would be to add the Navi system to the car? Not worth it? I know they would have to change out the whole climate control and add a new wiring harness. Anybody every inquired?


I really don't think you could add the Nissan factory system, if you didn't buy a car with one already. It's _highly_ integrated into many of the other systems on the vehcle - audio, fuel, tire pressure monitoring - which is why it prices as a $2000 option. It's probably less a matter of cost, more a matter of engineering.

Your only realistic option would be to do like NissanFamily said, and buy an aftermarket system. Garmin is one of the industry leaders, and would be a solid bet. Several other new manufacturers also have products out there to consider, like the TomTom Go Nav, for example. Figure on costs between $500-$1000 going that route.


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Feb 18, 2005)

jrex said:


> I love that feature... Especially when the sunroof is open and windows are down. :thumbup:


Coming from my current vehicle which is noisy.. i am REALLY looking forward to this feature as we have this in another one of our vehicles... wishing I had it in mine and I also tend to have windows/roof open often.


----------

